# New smell at beeyard this fall



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

My money is on goldenrod. It has a unique smell that I start picking up when I am several yards away from my boxes. It is not necessarily bad. Just strong and pungent. Happens every Fall.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Goldenrod can remind me of dirty scoks; sickening sweet fermenting reminds me of SHB slime. Don't have a clue what Apivar smells like.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Is it kind of a yeasty smell? I get that from my hives certain times of the year. I don't think it's anything to be worried about.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

Jforney16 said:


> The past two weeks when I have been near the hives to feed sugar syrup, I have noticed a unique smell. It's not a dead/rotting smell but a semi sweet but sickening smell? There is never any sugar syrup left when I check, minimal dead bees in feeder (top feeder). However it has been 10 days since I have been able to check my hives due to work. Could this be a smell of disease? Or I saw where its possible it is the goldenrod smell capped honey? I have treated all four hives with Apivar per my bee mentor and they are due to be removed tomorrow (after 56 days is this correct?) Should I also be treating the hives for anything else before winter?
> Appreciate any and all feedback. First time bee keeper since May, 4 hives and need to get as much information about fall management to keep my hives successful for overwintering. Thank you.


If you read the directions to Apivar it clearly states 42 days.

As Always Read The Directions Before Using Any Substances In Your Colonies And Know The Proper Application And Disposal Before Using Said Substances.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Unlike maqs, Apivar doesnt really have a smell, at least not a strong one that you can smell from outside the hive.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Nope, no smell from apivar, I used it for the first time this year and I didn’t smell a thing when I cut the foil open.
I know the bees are still drying out the goldenrod nectar where I’m at, my bet it’s that


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

There are strong, season-specific changes in smell in the Fall. Some people like them, to others they smell off (the sweaty-sock thing). And goldenrod is not just one plant, there are several species that bloom in succession, each with different odors as they cure. You can smell the blossoms and see if that is what you're smelling from the hive.

Slimed frames (slimed by SHB) smell quite fermented. Foul broods have a distinct smell from the secondary bacteria consuming the dead larvae and pupae. FB doesn't smell very sweet to me, just skanky.

But the most likely thing is a GR (or wingstem) flow - that usually lasts only a few days at a time, so if it's gone by, or after, the weekend, that's what it probably is/was.

Good for you, too, to be using your sense of smell. Your bees would think you a clever sort of human, though compared to them, we're pretty incompetent in that sensory dept. I am always encouraging my students to routinely smell their colonies when they first open them up as a means of learning what a healthy colony smells like. That way, if trouble appears they will have one more sentinel to help them recognize it immediately.

Nancy


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Our hives are smelling like butter scotch right now. I love the smell.
I know our golden rod and wingstem are getting towards the end of blooming. Aster in full bloom right now.


----------

